# San Miguel vs Chapala



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello wondering if anyone can tell me differences in towns ? Cost of living , weather , size and makeup of expat community need for car ( would rather walk ) need for spainish ( mine is very rusty ) rental inventory? Just general differences? Just from your experience/ veiw point . Thank you


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Colonial town compared to a rather plain one. Warmer in the winter in Chapala


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Just as hot in the summer. Restaurants good, but expensive in comparison with Chapala area.
More cultural activities in SMA, but more general interest groups to join in Chapala. Prices? Downtown area in SMA in the stratosphere in SMA; reasonable in the surrounding Mexican barrios. Not so in Chapala area; better prices in the general area. SMA is a tourist destination, particularly from Mexico City. Guadalajara supplies its share to Chapala. In both places, plenty of transportation options, with good bus service and taxis. Lots of hills in SMA, if you're into walking uphill. Much flatter in Chapala area. Chapala has a huge lake, with walkings "malecons" beside it. SMA has a drier landscape; no lake except a reservoir. Chapala area has a major international airport in Guadalajara nearby. Much farther in SMA.

All in all, it's like ice cream. Different flavors, and you won't know which is for you unless you spend boots on ground time in each place. More than a week, I suggest. Later, after making a choice, rent for a time, but by all means, don't buy for at least 6 mo. to a year. I lived in SMA for 3 years before moving to the Chapala area, so the above is from personal experience. Why the move? Primarily altitude problems affecting health.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> Just as hot in the summer. Restaurants good, but expensive in comparison with Chapala area.
> More cultural activities in SMA, but more general interest groups to join in Chapala. Prices? Downtown area in SMA in the stratosphere in SMA; reasonable in the surrounding Mexican barrios. Not so in Chapala area; better prices in the general area. SMA is a tourist destination, particularly from Mexico City. Guadalajara supplies its share to Chapala. In both places, plenty of transportation options, with good bus service and taxis. Lots of hills in SMA, if you're into walking uphill. Much flatter in Chapala area. Chapala has a huge lake, with walkings "malecons" beside it. SMA has a drier landscape; no lake except a reservoir. Chapala area has a major international airport in Guadalajara nearby. Much farther in SMA.
> 
> All in all, it's like ice cream. Different flavors, and you won't know which is for you unless you spend boots on ground time in each place. More than a week, I suggest. Later, after making a choice, rent for a time, but by all means, don't buy for at least 6 mo. to a year. I lived in SMA for 3 years before moving to the Chapala area, so the above is from personal experience. Why the move? Primarily altitude problems affecting health.


. Thank you I have rented a casita for may in Chapala, I am on a set income so I think it is in Chapala I will stay , also I live in Florida better to be a tourist than to live in a area where there are too many, I have found . But I will definitely visit


----------

